# Mini 14



## craddock

Yeserday I went out and bought a new mni 14 in a 223 caliber. I plan on putting a 12 power scope and bipods. I was wondering if anyone had a setup like this and what kind of groups I could expect off a bench at 100 yards?


----------



## DANOAM

I've never fired one, all I know is that they are dead reliable (with quality mags of course). I've been thinking about picking up a Mini myself.


----------



## Billy Jack

craddock said:


> Yeserday I went out and bought a new mni 14 in a 223 caliber. I plan on putting a 12 power scope and bipods. I was wondering if anyone had a setup like this and what kind of groups I could expect off a bench at 100 yards?



Good rifle, but a 12X scope is overkill. The Mini 14 is designed as a close and medium range rifle. Shots past 300 yards are not gonna be the norm, but that power scope is more suited for longer ranges. A close shot (say 50 yards) with a 12X scope is not quick because your field of view is so narrow. Target acquisition will suffer greatly with that power at the ranges the rifle is suited for. 

I'm assuming you are talking about a FIXED 12X. A variable 4-12X would be "okay" left on the lowest magnification until higher was needed, but I really don't see a need for magnification higher than say 10X at a max for the rifle/caliber combo. A lot depends on what you plan to do with the rifle. For versatility, I think you are handicapping yourself with that much magnification.

The rifle has good, but not match accuracy. I've seen some manage 1.5" groups (5-shot) on a fairly common basis, but don't expect it to be a tack driver. Most are 1.5 -3.0" guns, regardless of optics/rest with match grade ammo. Another reason 12X is too much. It's a good gun, but not capable of the accuracy to justify that magnification.


----------



## DANOAM

I agree on the scope power. I have Leupold Vari-X II 3x9's on my .30-06, .308 Win and .270 Win bolt guns but a 12 power on a .223 is a bit overkill especially for a Mini.


----------



## luckycutter

Unfortunately, the norm is that you will have to take the rifle in to be accurized before you can make the scope worthwhile.


----------



## craddock

Sorry for not explaining better but it is a 4 to 12 vari power. I like to shoot out to 200 to 300 yards on groundhogs and once in a while some target shooting. Thanks for the answers. I bought the gun as it looked like it would be fun to shoot and I was hoping that it would shoot a little better than that. I have a thompson encore with a 22-250 barrel that shoots really well but I wanted something that was semiauto for a change.


----------



## 056 kid

I have aways liked open sights on the 14, a red dot would be advisable.


----------



## craddock

Well The problem with open sights is my eyes. I looked down the sights when I took it out of the box last night and all I could see of the sights was a big blur. It sucks getting old. I have a red dot on my crossbow and I do like it in low light conditions but I don't think that I would like it in the middle of the day out in a bright field. But it is a thought.


----------



## Billy Jack

craddock said:


> Well The problem with open sights is my eyes. I looked down the sights when I took it out of the box last night and all I could see of the sights was a big blur. It sucks getting old. I have a red dot on my crossbow and I do like it in low light conditions but I don't think that I would like it in the middle of the day out in a bright field. But it is a thought.



I take it you already have the 4-12X. If so, go for it. The rifle could end up being a sleeper. However, if you do NOT already have the scope, I would strongly suggest less magnification. In my opinion a 1.75 - 4X or 2-7X variable would be ideal. With weakening eyesight, you need to keep as much light available in that scope as possible, and higher magnification will make that difficult. A 200 yard shot at a groundhog with a 4X setting should be fairly easy if the rifle has the accuracy to reach that range. A reticle wire that covers say 25% of the vitals should not be a factor at that range. 300 yards might get a bit iffy with the normal accuracy of a mini 14, but the magnification should still be enough with a 4X. At the lower settings, it could still be fairly quick to acquire close range targets.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

DANOAM said:


> I've never fired one, all I know is that they are dead reliable (with quality mags of course).




Dead reliable? NOT!


Decent, but nothing to brag about. Fine for coyotes, but don't bet your life on one. It is NOT a combat rifle. Not nearly reliable enough.




Billy Jack said:


> Good rifle, but a 12X scope is overkill. ...It's a good gun, but not capable of the accuracy to justify that magnification.




MASSIVE overkill. 4x at most. This ain't no tack driver.

Fun gun, but that's all.


----------



## 056 kid

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Dead reliable? NOT!
> 
> 
> Decent, but nothing to brag about. Fine for coyotes, but don't bet your life on one. It is NOT a combat rifle. Not nearly reliable enough.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE overkill. 4x at most. This ain't no tack driver.
> 
> Fun gun, but that's all.





My bud has one that was his dads. the rifleing is about gone out ofthe barrel, but it still chews up & spits anything you throw at it...


----------



## indiansprings

Having retired from a company in the firearms industry, and having severed in the military active/reserves for 20 yrs, having foriegn weapons familiarization in Ranger school, I can tell you that you bought an extremely reliable weapon based on the original Garand design. It is just a cut a Mini M1 or in the same family M-14 or civilian version M1A1. They are extremely functional, as a gun collector and part time gunsmith, I feel they are more relaible than the M-16/AR-15 family of weapons, much less dependent on cleaning and maintainence. I carried the M-14 for a time in the service, outstanding weapon, they have taken all they have out of mothballs and rebuilt them and they are serving as medium range sniper weapons/designated marksman rifles in Afghanistan. The Ruger Mini-14 is just as reliable although it's one draw back is it is not as accurate as it's big brother's due to the light barrel/gas block assembly. It is a rifle that you should expect 1.5 to 2.5 inch groups at 100 yards. You might play with different ammo and do better or if you reload play around with different loads and do better. The beauty of this rifle is it's simplicity and dead nuts reliability. It's right up there with the HK-91/G-3/93 series of rifles as far as reliability. You can drag it through sand,mud,water, leave it behind the seat of the truck for months with no care and it will function fine. I agree that a 4x12 is over kill, a 1.5 x 6 or 2 x 7 with good eye relief is enough. It's a great coyote rifle/truck gun, doesnt have the accuracy to really be a prarie dog rifle unless it is sent to be accurized. Great home defense weapon. You've never heard a WWII vet complain about the dependability of his M1 have you? In combat I'd take a M-14 over a M-4 any day. I have a AR-15 M-4 version, a HK-93, and a Mini-14, although the M-4 is a highly accurate rifle it must be maintained daily in combat conditions to insure it functions, you will not have to worry about that with the Mini-14 design action. Congratulations you purchased a great rifle!


----------



## 056 kid

:agree2:

My dad served when they where making the switch from the m-14 to the m-16. NO one liked the m-16s. He said that the m14 was capable of hitting sillouettes at 5,6,7,800 yards easily and was much much more reliable than the .223.


----------



## indiansprings

I own a National Match M1A1 that I have worked over and it is a true 1000 yard sniper rifle, I have it set up just like the M-21 sniper system based on the M-14, the only difference is mine is semi auto only. The M-4/M-16 is capable of hitting chest sillouhettes at 500 meters on a calm day. It lacks the penetrating energy at that range to due much damage other than kill an unarmored or protected target, it's a much more effective weapon when limited to three hundred meters. The M-16/M-4 had evolved into a decent combat rifle, but it was and still is a political acquistion, there are far better service rifles on the market. HK,FN and Knight all make superior weapons, Colt =Mass.=Kennedy, he kept it alive or it would have been replaced years ago. Delta has been using HK 416's for some time. Ranger battalions are trying out the FN Scar, hopefully the military will one day equip the finest armed forces in the world with the best equipment available, rather than play politics with procurement.


----------



## crowbuster

Yep, ya done good. I like mine alot and get around an inch at 100 yrds with my hand loads. It is what it is, a gun that goes bang every time, got a 3x9 on mine and that's all I need. If you keep your brass you should think about a brass catcher as part of the reliability is chucking the empty with force and that it does. Never had a jam with mine, shot everything from wolf to hand loads and anything in between. They say the newer ones may be a bit more accurate than my vintage but I can not say, have fun and b safe.

C.B.


----------



## stihl sawing

Yep 12 power is overkill The mini 30 on the bottom has a nine power and it's been plenty.


----------



## DANOAM

stihl sawing said:


> Yep 12 power is overkill The mini 30 on the bottom has a nine power and it's been plenty.



Sharp looking rifles 

warning: scary mags and bayonet lugs have been known to make hippies cry


----------



## stihl sawing

DANOAM said:


> Sharp looking rifles
> 
> warning: scary mags and bayonet lugs have been known to make hippies cry


they would really be upset about the top and middle one.


----------



## Rudedog

056 kid said:


> I have aways liked open sights on the 14, a red dot would be advisable.



Get an aimpoint scope for it.

http://www.aimpoint.com/products/aimpoint_product_lines


----------



## BIGBORE577

056 kid said:


> My bud has one that was his dads. the rifleing is about gone out ofthe barrel, but it still chews up & spits anything you throw at it...



Makes absolutely no comprehensible sense what so ever.


----------



## isaaccarlson

I have a 4-16 on my disco and it comes in handy when all you have is a 1/2 inch hole to poke the pellet through. I have not officially measured a group at 100 yds but is not more than an inch. A high mag scope won't help you if the gun doesn't group.


----------



## 056 kid

BIGBORE577 said:


> Makes absolutely no comprehensible sense what so ever.



So what the #### do you want me do do about it? take it with a grain of salt mother Puc%er & change your #### rag..

Hows that for redneck you smart ass?


----------



## luckycutter

BIGBORE577 said:


> Makes absolutely no comprehensible sense what so ever.



Translation. The gun is reliable, takes lots of use/abuse and is not picky about the ammo you feed it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

How did we go from talking about mini-14s to talking about M-14s and match grade M1A1s as if they have something to do with each other, and .308s vs. .223s?????


----------



## stihl sawing

BlueRidgeMark said:


> How did we go from talking about mini-14s to talking about M-14s and match grade M1A1s as if they have something to do with each other, and .308s vs. .223s?????


LOL. Dunno, But there is no comparison between the two other than being semi auto in the mini 14 and M-1A and full auto in the ac5.56 and the M-14.


----------



## DANOAM

BlueRidgeMark said:


> How did we go from talking about mini-14s to talking about M-14s and match grade M1A1s as if they have something to do with each other, and .308s vs. .223s?????



I dunno but I can talk about my Garand with a match grade Douglas barrel that. I can't afford to shoot right now, but when I do will shoot very pretty groups. OK I lied, I could shoot it if I really wanted to come off some of my .30-06 I have stocked up.


----------



## Billy Jack

BlueRidgeMark said:


> How did we go from talking about mini-14s to talking about M-14s and match grade M1A1s as if they have something to do with each other, and .308s vs. .223s?????



The M1 Garand 30-06, evolved into the M14 .308/7.62 which became the civilian M1A (semi-auto only), which shares an action design with the Mini 14. To convolute matters, Ruger also chambers the design in other calibers with a model redesignation (Mini thirty)


----------



## indiansprings

I think the comparision started when someone stated that the rifle wasn't that dependable, and not good enough to be a combat rifle. The heritage of it's design, M1, M1 carbine, the M-14 certainlly prove otherwise as they served the U.S. military and it's allies with distinction. Patton thought the design was the greatest military invention/design ever. Individuals that haven't ever had the pleasure to operate in the field with the design have no idea how much more relaible it is than the current main battle rifle(M-4)
The benefit of the brass ejecting forward enables left handed shooters to fire the weapon without any deflectors that increase the odds of a malfunction.
You can always stomp the operating handle rearward to clear a stoppage in the extremely rare event that it occurs, try that with an M-4. 
It is so dependable that many federal agencies use this rifle in the configuration Stihl Sawin pictured, the rifle with the flash supressor and bayonet lug, select a fire versions are available. It would make a phenominal combat rifle, the M-16/M4 just happened to be made in Mass. with the backing and support of a family named Kennedy. It is an outstanding design and even better rifle in the field than on paper. If accurized they are capable as any other semi-auto actioned rifle except maybe the HK-PSG1.


----------



## ryan_marine

Not a mine but I have a savage 223 bolt gun that will clover leaf 5 shots at 200yrds with my ammo. I have a Rock River that will do the same at 200yrds but there is alot more $$$ in that one. My custome 700 Remington that is for target shooting will hit 9 out of 10 gulf balls at 500 yrds on most days. The mini should be capable of holding 1-1.25 MOA. 

Ray


----------



## BIGBORE577

luckycutter said:


> Translation. The gun is reliable, takes lots of use/abuse and is not picky about the ammo you feed it.



Translation is clear and the firearm is ultra reliable. I've owned several. By nature they are inaccurate. It is all within their manufacturing process. If you wish for them to compete with what the privet sector accomplishes with the M1-A or an armory built M1 receiver you're a fool.


----------



## MostShady1

BIGBORE577 said:


> Translation is clear and the firearm is ultra reliable. I've owned several. By nature they are inaccurate. It is all within their manufacturing process. If you wish for them to compete with what the privet sector accomplishes with the M1-A or an armory built M1 receiver you're a fool.



:agree2:


----------



## MostShady1

indiansprings said:


> I think the comparision started when someone stated that the rifle wasn't that dependable, and not good enough to be a combat rifle. The heritage of it's design, M1, M1 carbine, the M-14 certainlly prove otherwise as they served the U.S. military and it's allies with distinction. Patton thought the design was the greatest military invention/design ever. Individuals that haven't ever had the pleasure to operate in the field with the design have no idea how much more relaible it is than the current main battle rifle(M-4)
> The benefit of the brass ejecting forward enables left handed shooters to fire the weapon without any deflectors that increase the odds of a malfunction.
> You can always stomp the operating handle rearward to clear a stoppage in the extremely rare event that it occurs, try that with an M-4.
> It is so dependable that many federal agencies use this rifle in the configuration Stihl Sawin pictured, the rifle with the flash supressor and bayonet lug, select a fire versions are available. It would make a phenominal combat rifle, the M-16/M4 just happened to be made in Mass. with the backing and support of a family named Kennedy. It is an outstanding design and even better rifle in the field than on paper. If accurized they are capable as any other semi-auto actioned rifle except maybe the HK-PSG1.



I believe you may be forgetting the FN models!


----------



## BIGBORE577

MostShady1 said:


> :agree2:



Thank you, not trying to be an arse, with which I can so already be. Just a fact.


----------



## luckycutter

BIGBORE577 said:


> Translation is clear and the firearm is ultra reliable. I've owned several. By nature they are inaccurate. It is all within their manufacturing process. If you wish for them to compete with what the privet sector accomplishes with the M1-A or an armory built M1 receiver you're a fool.



Where did I say that? I said it was reliable, never said it was a tack driver. Out of the ruger factory they never will be. They are the "buy whatever ammo is on sale, go out and have some fun" kind of guns. Mass produced Minis are cheap reliable, handy, and fun to shoot, nothing more. Minis were never meant to compete with a well put together M1. I have a AK derivative, a SAR3 that shoots tighter groups than my mini. That's sad.

I have shot a few highly customized versions of the mini that were great shooters. However they were spendy. 1000.00 and above, and they did not look like the original versions at all. They were a whole different animal than what comes out of the ruger factory. These minis also were far more picky about the ammo used to attain tighter groups.


----------



## stihl sawing

The mini-30 (7.62x39) is less accurate than the (5.56) model. I can shoot tighter groups with my M1A with open sights than my Mini 30 With a scope.


----------



## craddock

I thank everyone for thier input. I got a chance to fire off a few rounds This past weekend just to see how the gun felt. I didn't try for groups, just how the gun felt and I got pi$$ed off. I shot 4 rounds through it and the whole trigger assembly fell out of it. After that I put it back in and made sure that it snapped into place and tried to fire it again and sure enough after the trigger assembly fell out after each shot from the recoil. So I boxed it back up and took it back to the store for replacement and of course they were sold out and don't lnow when they will have any more come in. So now it is a waiting game. I will say that I only fired 8 or 9 shots through it but it felt nice with almost no recoil. It was short and nice to handle. I think it will be a nice little gun if and when I get another that doesn't fall apart in my hands.


----------



## Billy Jack

*Okay, here's two.*

This attached photo is my State Arms .50 BMG, and my Remington Sendero .300 Win. Mag. 

The .50 BMG has shot a best (5-shot) group at 1000 yards of slightly less than 6". Close to 1/2 MOA at 1000 ain't too shabby.


----------



## stihl sawing

Billy Jack said:


> This attached photo is my State Arms .50 BMG, and my Remington Sendero .300 Win. Mag.
> 
> The .50 BMG has shot a best (5-shot) group at 1000 yards of slightly less than 6". Close to 1/2 MOA at 1000 ain't too shabby.


Sweet guns, never seen a stock like that on a 50.It's Lookin good.


----------



## stihl sawing

craddock said:


> I thank everyone for thier input. I got a chance to fire off a few rounds This past weekend just to see how the gun felt. I didn't try for groups, just how the gun felt and I got pi$$ed off. I shot 4 rounds through it and the whole trigger assembly fell out of it. After that I put it back in and made sure that it snapped into place and tried to fire it again and sure enough after the trigger assembly fell out after each shot from the recoil. So I boxed it back up and took it back to the store for replacement and of course they were sold out and don't lnow when they will have any more come in. So now it is a waiting game. I will say that I only fired 8 or 9 shots through it but it felt nice with almost no recoil. It was short and nice to handle. I think it will be a nice little gun if and when I get another that doesn't fall apart in my hands.


Never heard of that before, Sure you had it in right. I know some rugers are a pain to get them in. Did it seat flush with the stock. I've seen a couple of those that were not in right and you coud visually see it. I've noticed them in wrong sittin on the shelves to seel at gun shops.But some are a pain.


----------



## Billy Jack

craddock said:


> I thank everyone for thier input. I got a chance to fire off a few rounds This past weekend just to see how the gun felt. I didn't try for groups, just how the gun felt and I got pi$$ed off. I shot 4 rounds through it and the whole trigger assembly fell out of it. After that I put it back in and made sure that it snapped into place and tried to fire it again and sure enough after the trigger assembly fell out after each shot from the recoil. So I boxed it back up and took it back to the store for replacement and of course they were sold out and don't lnow when they will have any more come in. So now it is a waiting game. I will say that I only fired 8 or 9 shots through it but it felt nice with almost no recoil. It was short and nice to handle. I think it will be a nice little gun if and when I get another that doesn't fall apart in my hands.



Don't give up on it. Sounds like a lemon, but don't worry, you can make lemonade. Every make has some of 'em. 

FTR - The NC SHP carries Mini 14's and has for years.


----------



## Billy Jack

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet guns, never seen a stock like that on a 50.It's Lookin good.



It ain't very portable, it weighs 43 pounds sans mount/rings/optics. As you see it, it is a little over 45 pounds. Laminate stock, beavertail, military bi-pod, and set up for a back rest as well. Recoil is on par with a .308 at best. Very easy on the shoulder, but that muzzle brake is ferocious.


----------



## craddock

yes I really looked it over and when I put it back in everthing looked right. It even snapped like it was seated right. I put it together and my son-in-law put it together but it still fell apart the next time it was fired. I guess it was a lemon. Like I said though it felt nice to shoot.


----------



## luckycutter

WOW! I think it is a shame Ruger would even let that out of the factory as that should be an easy defect to find. Looks like we all will have to get used to this as nearly every manufacturing company tries to maximize profits by lowering the bar craftsmanship wise. By and large quality just is not what it used to be. What ever happened to having pride in a well built product.


----------



## 056 kid

craddock said:


> I thank everyone for thier input. I got a chance to fire off a few rounds This past weekend just to see how the gun felt. I didn't try for groups, just how the gun felt and I got pi$$ed off. I shot 4 rounds through it and the whole trigger assembly fell out of it. After that I put it back in and made sure that it snapped into place and tried to fire it again and sure enough after the trigger assembly fell out after each shot from the recoil. So I boxed it back up and took it back to the store for replacement and of course they were sold out and don't lnow when they will have any more come in. So now it is a waiting game. I will say that I only fired 8 or 9 shots through it but it felt nice with almost no recoil. It was short and nice to handle. I think it will be a nice little gun if and when I get another that doesn't fall apart in my hands.



The trigger assemnly fell out? dont you have to remove the stock before you can eveb gein acess to the pins?


----------



## indiansprings

I've worked over several trigger assemblies on these rifles to smoothen/shorten the creep and lighten the trigger pull and have never heard or expierenced the trigger assembly falling out or not locking in correctly. 
As to the comments on FN rifles it depends which generations/ the FAL model is typically not a precision rifle normally around a 2" rifle at a hundred, extremely dependable, but not a tack driver. The FN Scar is reputedly much more accurate, haven't had my hands on one yet. For a home defense or combat weapon I'll take reliability over MOA accuracy any day. If I want accuracy out comes the H.S. Precision Heavy Tactical with the Schmidt and Bender PMII 3 x 12 x 56 in .300 mag. I have shot several five shot groups ranging from .31 to .33 inches at 100, and on a calm day can keep five in the chest of a standard nato silouhette target at 1000. I'm blessed to live on a farm where I can shoot long range anytime I want. Long range shooting is my second favorite hobby in relation to chainsaws, it's the real reason I own my own lathe and mill and do gunsmithing. The military can be blamed for starting the hobby.


----------



## craddock

On the mini 14 you are suppose to use a small screwdriver and gently pry the back of the trigger guard rearwards and it drops out. No pins or screws.
It would be nice for cleaning but it sucks when it falls out during shooting.


----------



## BIGBORE577

Now you know why some insist on gun control. We have a poster boy:

"you can eveb gein acess ""


----------



## 056 kid

BIGBORE577 said:


> Now you know why some insist on gun control. We have a poster boy:
> 
> "you can eveb gein acess ""



& the smart assing continues.:chatter:

I am a poster boy because my fingers contact the wrong keys sometimes.
Thats real rational thinking there. Lets have chainsaw control laws that are regulated by your typing skills as well. . .


----------



## Bigrod

I have a mini and love to shoot it. accurate, so so but not out to 200 yards. the new minis have a what they call a 'harmonic dampener' that you can adjust to get it tuned in so your groups will be tighter. most will put an extened eye relief scope, which fits further up on the barrel so you will still get a good field of view.
found this on a site. Unfortunately, the factory issued, PRE-2005 Ruger Mini-14 (and variants) have one major drawback: ACCURACY! The barrel and design provide typical accuracy of only 3 to 5 inch groups at 100 yards (an average of 4 minutes of angle (4 MOA)); very poor compared to most AR15's. However, a Ruger Mini costs $150 to $250 less than an AR15. It can be said that the pre-2005 Ruger Mini has accuracy comparable to a basic AK47, and that may be as good as most people need for a utilitarian tool like the Mini.
The POST-2005 (new model) Mini 14's are capable of 1 inch groups at 100 yards (1 MOA) using match grade ammo. They also have barrels with a 1:8 twist, which means they can stabilize heavier bullets, like the 75 grain boattail hollow point (BTHP) from Hornady or the 77 grain BTHP from Sierra.


----------



## stihl sawing

My older mini's are decent on the accuracy but the new mini30 is about a 2005 model. but it is pretty lousy on punching paper.


----------



## Billy Jack

Bigrod said:


> I have a mini and love to shoot it. accurate, so so but not out to 200 yards. the new minis have a what they call a 'harmonic dampener' that you can adjust to get it tuned in so your groups will be tighter. most will put an extened eye relief scope, which fits further up on the barrel so you will still get a good field of view.
> found this on a site. Unfortunately, the factory issued, PRE-2005 Ruger Mini-14 (and variants) have one major drawback: ACCURACY! The barrel and design provide typical accuracy of only 3 to 5 inch groups at 100 yards (an average of 4 minutes of angle (4 MOA)); very poor compared to most AR15's. However, a Ruger Mini costs $150 to $250 less than an AR15. It can be said that the pre-2005 Ruger Mini has accuracy comparable to a basic AK47, and that may be as good as most people need for a utilitarian tool like the Mini.
> The POST-2005 (new model) Mini 14's are capable of 1 inch groups at 100 yards (1 MOA) using match grade ammo. They also have barrels with a 1:8 twist, which means they can stabilize heavier bullets, like the 75 grain boattail hollow point (BTHP) from Hornady or the 77 grain BTHP from Sierra.



Good points and it illustrates exactly what niche the Mini is supposed to fill; a short to medium range utility rifle with high magazine capacity and good reliability. Just like I don't use my 394XP for limbing and my 51 for big wood, I realize that specific firearms have specific uses. Some may do several things well, but none of them do everything well. It's always a compromise. A Mini-14 should be viewed as a utilitarian rifle, not a long-range varmiter. Not saying it can't have good accuracy gains that make it VIABLE in that role, but it's not the rifle's forte. 

I have a Ruger 10/22 with the standard barrel and stock that can deliver 1.25" groups at 100 yards with Remington Target (blue box) .22LR. It does that wearing a Tasco World Class 4X scope (less than $100). Yeah, I could make significant changes to it but I figure it is a good rifle - as is - and so I leave it be. Adding a bull (target) barrel, laminate stock, better optics, trigger job, etc., would likely cut that group significantly, but it would also limit the handy size and WEIGHT of the rig. To me, I'm better off getting a second 10/22 and setting it up more like a race gun, and leaving the first one as it is. Make the rifle fit the need, but keep it sensible.


----------



## luckycutter

One of my favorite rifles is my 10-22. I can hit golf balls at 50 yards all day long with it. I could spend a fortune shooting tighter groups with it but I see no point. It is a $140.00 gun that does a wonderful job as is, and if I want to shoot longer distances it is time to move up to a larger cal anyway.


----------



## Billy Jack

luckycutter said:


> One of my favorite rifles is my 10-22. I can hit golf balls at 50 yards all day long with it. I could spend a fortune shooting tighter groups with it but I see no point. It is a $140.00 gun that does a wonderful job as is, and if I want to shoot longer distances it is time to move up to a larger cal anyway.




One of the best .22LR semi-autos ever made.


----------



## BIGBORE577

056 kid said:


> & the smart assing continues.:chatter:
> 
> I am a poster boy because my fingers contact the wrong keys sometimes.
> Thats real rational thinking there. Lets have chainsaw control laws that are regulated by your typing skills as well. . .



My typing is fine, I still manage to hit the proper keys, even if I have big fingers. Rational thinking you know nothing about, your track record proves it. Since ignorance is bliss, you must be one happy camper.


----------



## 056 kid

BIGBORE577 said:


> My typing is fine, I still manage to hit the proper keys, even if I have big fingers. Rational thinking you know nothing about, your track record proves it. Since ignorance is bliss, you must be one happy camper.



:bringit:


----------



## BIGBORE577

056 kid said:


> :bringit:



OK Twinke, what ever you say.
:looser:


----------



## CGC4200

*Have you ever heard of mini-14's called a "prison rifle"*

I think they made selective fire version for export, also.
I had a range guy tell me not to fire so fast with a semi-auto version
about 1980 in Houston TX.


----------



## stihl sawing

CGC4200 said:


> I think they made selective fire version for export, also.
> I had a range guy tell me not to fire so fast with a semi-auto version
> about 1980 in Houston TX.


Those three i posted on page two, The middle one is a selective fire one. They are called an AC 5.56 and are semi, three round burst and full auto.


----------



## indiansprings

Yes, many state and federal prisions use them on there towers. Select-fire versions were made for domestic use as well. Holder's of a class three federal weapons permit can own and shoot fully automatic weapons legally with no issues. Class 2 will get you the priveledge of owning suppressors legally, the class two used to cost only 200 bucks. If you never used a suppressor they make shooting more pleasant. A .22 with sub sonic long rifles is just as quiet or quieter than many high performance air rifles. I have used them in hunting blinds taking turkey, javelina, and shooting feral hogs in the head while deer hunting. They never know your around. The "ranch rifle" name fits them very well. Accurate enough for a general purpose rifle. Dependable as a world class combat rifle.


----------



## 056 kid

i just picked up a marlin camp 45 carbine the other day. fun gun to shoot.


----------



## stihl sawing

056 kid said:


> i just picked up a marlin camp 45 carbine the other day. fun gun to shoot.


I shot one of those before, Ruger made a nice carbine, It was a 44 mag carbine. They were nice guns. I had one and sold it. Wish i still had it.


----------



## dingeryote

stihl sawing said:


> I shot one of those before, Ruger made a nice carbine, It was a 44 mag carbine. They were nice guns. I had one and sold it. Wish i still had it.



Got one. Black bears ain't chasing me anymore so it's gathering dust...

Had to refinish the Walnut from all the Pack scrapes and went with an in the wood handrubbed Linseed and poly Tung, and back sanded to 800 grit.

The rest is 90%.

Interested?

I'm looking for a CAS Marlin or Win. 94 in .44 mag for the wife.
She's gotta thing for lever rifles and a birthday coming up.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## 056 kid

I have a trapper in 357 which is really fun to shoot, used to be cheap to, shooting 38s. not any more.... try and find her one of those!


----------



## stihl sawing

dingeryote said:


> Got one. Black bears ain't chasing me anymore so it's gathering dust...
> 
> Had to refinish the Walnut from all the Pack scrapes and went with an in the wood handrubbed Linseed and poly Tung, and back sanded to 800 grit.
> 
> The rest is 90%.
> 
> Interested?
> 
> I'm looking for a CAS Marlin or Win. 94 in .44 mag for the wife.
> She's gotta thing for lever rifles and a birthday coming up.
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote


i would really like to have it....................Buuuut, I bring another gun home and i'll be lookin for a home.lol


----------



## craddock

Guys I went and got a replacement for the first one and it is a completely new gun. Now here is the question. There is a grove on the right side of the reciever and on the top as well for the ruger base mounts. Is there a grove on the left side of the reciever. The new gun has two groves but not on the left side of the reciever and the base mount look as though it should have a grove on the left side. When I put the scope bases on I can twist the bases to the right and they fall right off. Help!:help:


----------

